# [HELP] reconnect earphone wire



## ezikayel (May 23, 2007)

How can I re-attached my PHILIPS earphone wire? It has 4 wires inside it, 2 for the left (red and gold), 2 for the right (green and gold). I tried taping it with electrical tape (2 left wires separated from the 2 wires in right) but there where no sound! 

I cut the wire because the left ear piece has no sound and I thought I can repair it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Is it just for headphones? I think I would just buy a new one, but you could try soldering the wires together if you have a solder gun. Where did you cut it? at the plug end, you can cut the plastic back and try taping/soldering it to the proper spots again, though it doesn't always works so well.


----------



## ezikayel (May 23, 2007)

I tried it but it doesn't work. I cut it near the jack. I googled it and some said that you should first remove the enamel coating in the inside wires in order to connect them. To do this, they said that I should heat the wires. Is it the solution?


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, the wires are generally coated with a "shellac" coating, if you take a lighter and hold it briefly (1-2 seconds) to the bare wire you should see it flare up as the coating burns off.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You need a soldering iron, solder, soldering flux, cleaning solvent, heat shrink sleeving, a few small tools and experience soldering to do this right. Otherwise I would buy new earphones.


----------



## ezikayel (May 23, 2007)

yup! Thanks for the help. I did what PCCruncher said and it's ok now, but the right piece sounds loose


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Did you solder it? 
Nice that it works again!


----------

